# need new pants: regular or bibbed?



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I wore a Spyder Bib last season but they weren't baggy enough for my taste so i bought a sessions bib this season. They're great for keeping out snow and you really don't feel the straps. And if you're concerned with the way they look, just wear the straps between your base layer and you're top layer. (ie over your underarmour & under your t-shirt/long sleeve tee


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> accepted by skiers


Europeans too


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Richard is your companies email not working? 

Anyways bro bibbed pants have that nice feature of blocking snow if you're riding deep pow. Its pretty damn nifty won't lie.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

hrm, still undecided. i don't often get to ride deeeep pow... it's more that i eat **** & rag doll, resulting in snow down my pants. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> Richard is your companies email not working?


should be... inbox was full & i wasn't receiving emails for a few days, as i didn't know it was full because there's no indicator. (smart design... not.) richard at truesnowboards dot com

8)


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

it definately works in the keeping snow out your ass dept, but they also do look mad dorky. i also didnt like the suspenders on my shoulders; when i made it too tight, it was uncomfortable, when i loosened it, it would fall off my shoulders. its hard to get it just right


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

i'm not too concerned with the look IF they work better. i'm more of a function over form guy.

but if it's a major pita to get them adjusted just right, i might just stick with the regular ol' style.

now to decide how big of a size to get. hrmm. i've gotten to be a bit of a fat ass, plus on icy days i wear padded shorts under my pants... so gotta make sure i have clearance room for them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I might try them this year. I hate the dreaded "snow-butt" more than anything else in the world. It ruins my whole day. I think once you get them adjusted correctly, they would work pretty well. I'm from the Midwest (Iowa to be exact), so overalls don't make me cringe.....


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't really like the look of bibbed pants, but they do serve a great function. I just personally can't bring myself to wear them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Chk Session's.. the best in da biz in my opinion...Also, Most Jackets have powder skirts?? works in keeping deep snow out unless I biff it and go over the bars on a Pow Pow day... I like bibs I ride em, but I prefer pants made by Sessions; Incredible features that make me buy em over and over. I like the Summit line. chek it out.


----------

